# Felca Desert -Router.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I came across this watch whilst doing some research on a non watch related subject; The Nairn Transport Company. This company was set up around 1923 By brothers Gerald and Norman Nairn from New Zealand. Initially they used cars, Buicks and Cadillacs, when the 650-mile (1047 km) desert route from Beirut to Baghdad was opened, and to begin with was an overland mail service which replaced what was described as a "fast camel service" which often got robbed by bandits.










In 1926 the cars were replaced by 16 seater busses, which were replaced in 1932 by double decker trailed (articulated) busses.




























In 1937, the brothers commissioned two stainless steel Pullmans from Budd of Philadephia, which were air-conditioned, articulated and fast. These were used until the late 1950's when the company closed.



















The later busses were diesel powered, capable of sustaining speeds in excess of 70mph, and could return 9mpg, a big improvement over their petrol engined predecessors which made just over 2mpg. The coaches were kitted out for luxury travel with inflatable rubber seats to soak up the worst of the rough unmade desert routes, and they also had a sleeping compartment. During WW2, the busses were used to transport RAF personnel.










A watch with an interesting history, and looking around at some of the sales sites can be picked up for not much money.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that fascinating post, Steve. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

excellent read and post :thumbs_up:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great post thanks ...just bought my first Felca last week.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very interesting post!

Great story and good looking watch


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

well done i love this

[IMG alt="bus-008_nairntransport_700.jpg" data-ratio="62.37"]https://marforioromano.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/bus-008_nairntransport_700.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

the common wealth eh the raj

makes you proud what it entailed with our American allies


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

As a massive Titoni fan I really enjoyed reading that. Great article Wrench, thanks.

Gratuitous my Felca pic:


----------



## desertfox (Jan 2, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> I came across this watch whilst doing some research on a non watch related subject; The Nairn Transport Company. This company was set up around 1923 By brothers Gerald and Norman Nairn from New Zealand. Initially they used cars, Buicks and Cadillacs, when the 650-mile (1047 km) desert route from Beirut to Baghdad was opened, and to begin with was an overland mail service which replaced what was described as a "fast camel service" which often got robbed by bandits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice story and images. But usually it is a god practice to include a reference from where you have the images. Some of them were linked from my website.

https:/fuchs-online.com/overlandmail

https://fuchs-online.com/overlandmail/content/12/12_misc_FELCA_Watch.htm

https://fuchs-online.com/overlandmail/content/12/12_misc_pamphlets.htm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

desertfox said:


> Nice story and images. But usually it is a god practice to include a reference from where you have the images. Some of them were linked from my website.
> 
> https:/fuchs-online.com/overlandmail
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your reply, and my post has been amended. My main interest in this story is the White Motor Company because of family connections, which, had I known at the time, would have been a great source of information regarding White and Nairn Brothers, but pre internet days, and the Atlantic ocean were probably the biggest barrier, and sadly those involved are now no longer with us. As a further point of interest do you have any reference as to who created the artwork and printed the Nairn pamphlets shown on your web page featuring White tractor units ?


----------



## desertfox (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks. On my pamphlets i found following printing notice:

Printed in England by Wass, Pritchard & Co., LTD, London, E.C.3

and

The Ferrestone Press LTD., West Norwood, London, S.E

and

The Ferrestone Press LTD., West Norwood, London, S.E 27


----------

